# Chicks and R35s



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So in the spirit pointless threads can we put pictures up of girls and R35s

there must be a few on the web until you get your cars














































starter for 10


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Robbie J said:


>


Firstly why does Fuggles need saving? opcorn:

and this image looks like a she-male... :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

he resigned as chairman, go to the members area

No comment on the she male bit




.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Shame about Fuggles, I was abotu to ask the same.

As for the photo's you have posted Robbie, my favourite has got to be the apparent she-male (I hope to god it turns out she isn't:nervous


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> he resigned as chairman
> 
> No comment on the she male bit


Errr....Resigned...why?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> Errr....Resigned...why?


Let's keep on topic 
Plenty of threads discussing it.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

L14M0 said:


> Shame about Fuggles, I was abotu to ask the same.
> 
> As for the photo's you have posted Robbie, my favourite has got to be the apparent she-male (I hope to god it turns out she isn't:nervous


Its some guys g/f off NAGTROC. He must be able to answer your question. I'm sure loads of us would have a go at finding out given the chance:thumbsup:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH.........that bint sprawled across the bonnet would be getting a hefty foot to the rearend to get her off it!!!

Ladyboy??.........think someone needs glasses or edumacation in women!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

ok I'm going to take my camera, my girl and go to garage


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Kislik, cool 

I've asked the wife to pose tomorrow...


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

This is the best thread so far. I can say that coz the wife has gone out. If anyone can lend me a r35 I'll get the camera and the girls!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there must be some tas 08 pics out there?

Lots of chicks from Geneva are in this thread and gallery

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113523-geneva-motor-show-pics-09-a.html

.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't be the only guy searching the web for these....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

looks like I am the only one


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

thought i would help ya lol
its not the most gruesome task in the world is it :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Clearly, I want fuggles to stay.

Looking at other important matters; it is not suprising women are attracted to the R35 GTR, given it is widely held that the transmission is made of chocolate


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> it is not suprising women are attracted to the R35 GTR, given it is widely held that the transmission is made of chocolate


LOL......not everyone likes chocolate!  but i do like the R35 :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog


















Ben gtc


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Robbie, have you been keeping a portfolio? lol. Some good pics.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no just searching tonight

found loads of pic's of interesting R35's as well


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool. Here's a couple more I saw (courtesy of Kunani, nagtroc)...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRBlog










still a R35..



























I'm off to bed, all this searching for girls n R35s has worn me out


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

This may be like saying "look at the tool on that guy" while watching a porno, but the GTR above looks very smart in that livery. Bird is a 5 out of 10 though.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Ooooo now thats nice:squintdan


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Does this mean that next time I turn up at Marshal HPC, there will girls draped over the showroom GTR?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Does this mean that next time I turn up at Marshal HPC, there will girls draped over the showroom GTR?


if there is can you give me call?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thanks Sin that last picture woke me up

I do think the new R35 UK owners should demand a girl on every car when they take delivery


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> thanks Sin that last picture woke me up
> 
> I do think the new R35 UK owners should demand a girl on every car when they take delivery


Lol, i've said it before and i'll say it again, i love the idea as much as the next man, but if there wearing anything other than items made of microfibre (or nothing), there not getting on my car (can you imagine what the brass in jeans would do to the paint work )  :chuckle:

Keep em coming though


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

sin said:


>


I wish to protest .... the title of this thread clearly states 'Cars and Girls', but I'll beef hook'd if I can see a car in this one ! :chuckle:


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Robbie

yo da man


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> yo da man


I think Sin is


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> I think Sin is


I can only find the same girl though Robbie, . Will keep looking though for the cause.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I wonder if her VDC button works?

More importantly is the fully dressed to naked speed below 3.5 secs?

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Sin its OK she is nice looking and has certain assets

keep them coming (not in that way)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Can I swap my HPC to Mcgavock NIssan. I know it's a long drive to Texas for servicing, but it looks like its worth the effort...


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> Ben gtc


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL - I think this quote sums it up "Maxpower - Crap cars Great minge"

Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think I want to be Ben!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Does this count, if not Robbie please remove (yeah right).


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we will let it in even if it says "skyline gtr"


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

close up


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Some nice pics ther Robbie ,you need to clean you're camera's sensor though


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

not my camera, I said the same thing to him

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know its not a R35 but untill we get more pictures there is this other thread

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80575-hot-skyline-n-hot-chick-20.html

You must get past the first picture


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

cheap....


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

doesn't leave much to the imagination. good to see she didn't leave any skid marks while oversteering round the nordschliefe though


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Oi, are you calling Eva Mendes cheap?!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no I'm not but cheap pic :chuckle:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> cheap....


I had the pleasure of meeting her on the set of Ghost Rider a couple of years ago and sadly she doesn't look as good in 'real' life.


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting her on the set of Ghost Rider a couple of years ago and sadly she doesn't look as good in 'real' life.


lucky [email protected]
not as good in "real" life?

post #51 is winning


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

TheDefiantOne said:


> I had the pleasure of meeting her on the set of Ghost Rider a couple of years ago and sadly she doesn't look as good in 'real' life.


Maybe it's the skid marks.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Re #51 - I've always though big bumpers look good on a Skyline......


----------



## makaveli7 (Oct 23, 2007)

even if they are lob-sided


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

High up on my fav's


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I like this thread :clap:


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Tell* the missus to get you one of these while you look at the man's thread:thumbsup:


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Not a pic, nor a GT-R. But's it's pretty close. What could it be?
Exactly! Sports Illustrated swimsuit models and the 370Z 

YouTube - Fast girls, Fast cars, One wild ride- Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2009

Couldn't find any more pics so I hope this will do.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Yakozan, after watching this it vid it was linked to other Sports Illustrated swimsuit models vids, all for my quest for chicks and R35s

didn't find any but life is journey, the journey was goooooodd


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so there is a chick (my wife in the R33) and R35 in the shot so it counts


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

updates on some old pics


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Robbie J said:


> so there is a chick (my wife in the R33) and R35 in the shot so it counts


That is such a class photo Robbie..:thumbsup: (your 'chick' included) :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*So to recap on all the photos that we've seen so far ...


In third place :











This was a superb picture which also got my attention! However when I saw her other photos this definitely caused the loss of a few places in this weeks countdown ...




So in second place :











Nice & almost our number one contender for the top spot, but just a little too innocent looking compared to our filthier, dirtier 9in a good way winner at :thumbsup:




First Place & Winner :











Dressed in the best colour as well & of course I was talking about the cars if certain people are reading this ... :chuckle:
The winner gets a night out with me so get in touch :thumbsup:*


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> so there is a chick (my wife in the R33) and R35 in the shot so it counts


Excellent picture!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

But why is the R33 in front?
(especially when it's being driven by a girl!)


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd like to try and boost the second placeholder to pole position - where do I vote?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I'd like to try and boost the second placeholder to pole position - where do I vote?


would have to agree the curve's on that deserve to be the winner!! 

Great pics, by the way


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Speedy,

That doris you have in second shouldn't even be in this, as the thread is 'Chicks with *R35*s'.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

speedy's first place is class act

the wife is beating me here too









she's not braking either!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

moleman said:


> Speedy,
> 
> That doris you have in second shouldn't even be in this, as the thread is 'Chicks with *R35*s'.



Well somebody else put her in this thread so she was judged fairly ...

DAMMIT - I was mean't to be talking about cars ... umm, errr ...

DOUBLE dammit, caught out again talking about cars :chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> speedy's first place is class act
> 
> the wife is beating me here too
> 
> ...


Where was that taken and who took it? Was it in a publication?

Sorry for so many questions...just loving the quality pics...got anymore?
Never underestimate the power of a woman behind the wheel of a Skyline


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

It was in Japanese Performance a few months back

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110387-japanese-performance-photshoot.html

we were only going 20 miles an hour


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> It was in Japanese Performance a few months back
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/110387-japanese-performance-photshoot.html
> 
> we were only going 20 miles an hour


Very COOL Robbie!! :bowdown1:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

20mph...and why were you braking??

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as I was overtaking the wife....

on a JDM R35 the distance between 0 and 30 MPH is 12mm but the clock goes to 320MPH

need more chick pictures


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

R35 in front, happy?

Calling for more chick pictures


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

slightly cleaned up


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

There has to be a GT-R in that shot somewhere, even if its just a roof.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> slightly cleaned up


not sure what's out of proportion in that shot


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> not sure what's out of proportion in that shot


I have a couple of ideas....


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

OK it's not an R35, but it is an Infiniti....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

There is a few of her and her friend in the gallery pics from Geneva

Gallery - GTR OWNERS CLUB


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

A picture from our Skyline GTR friends










see more here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80575-hot-skyline-n-hot-chick-19.html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^^^^

Cant believe you've ruined a perfectly good thread. Some body had to do it i spose, just didnt think it would be you.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

R35 is just behind the pillar...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Cant believe you've ruined a perfectly good thread. Some body had to do it i spose, just didnt think it would be you.


sorry, are you trying to say that the young ladies on the R32 are not upto the required standard....




OK I was joking looks like RBLV Jenkins has recoved it for us, I like that he two shots in case of camera shake


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

on the same link there is this so its not all bad...




need more R35s


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm trying to redeem myself


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Robbie J said:


>


Oh my lord:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

Boy do I love cars and the girls:clap::clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Think we have a new winner :clap:











:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Think we have a new winner :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it looks like Robbie has gone some way to repairing this thread, although i cant see that piccie in all its glory yet as his previous picture burnt my retinas.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I prefer this one myself.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> A picture from our Skyline GTR friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGH..........MY EYES MY EYES!!!

Why the hell would you do that?? uke::chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

some others borrowed from the Skyline thread



































few R35 to keep the balance


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

Gee,
I bet all of us that have been thinking about selling the GTR in the current financial situation must be having second thoughts now.
I know I'm having thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

a 35

















but what's that between her legs









the money shot, but its no R35 GTR


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

has this turned into chicks and anything nissan?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the last one is pretending to be a R35


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ummmmm ...














Now that's just rude ... ummmmmmmmmmmm ...














Ummmmmmmmmmmm ...














JEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSUUUUSSSSS ... who said Billie Piper could get in on the act to the right :banned:














:chuckle:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

motor show photo........(big thank you to nissan for the food, champagne and hospitality)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wanna see Claire and her Skyline....how about a HOT chick who actually owns and drives her own Skyline??


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Apologies for lowering the tone with a 350Z


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Sin, you are a bum man I take it?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> I wanna see Claire and her Skyline....how about a HOT chick who actually owns and drives her own Skyline??


HA HA HA....I don't have any pictures of me not wearing much against my car. Now if I can find someone who knows his way round a camera I will defo consider it! And also find a R35 too, seeing that this is 35 thread...

:squintdan

Will do it for charity..... Race for Life which I'm doing (find the thread and give a little extra) and I will do it!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA....I don't have any pictures of me not wearing much against my car. Now if I can find someone who knows his way round a camera I will defo consider it! And also find a R35 too, seeing that this is 35 thread...
> 
> :squintdan
> 
> Will do it for charity..... Race for Life which I'm doing (find the thread and give a little extra) and I will do it!



Well I can do em Claire , Semi pro photographer ,although I mainly photograph the featherd birds


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

stealth said:


> Well I can do em Claire , Semi pro photographer ,although I mainly photograph the featherd birds


LOL...Shall I hire a Big Bird costume from Sesame Street :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

like two fat men in a hammock, i'm just praying one of these falls out!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Booty-licious said:


> HA HA HA....I don't have any pictures of me not wearing much against my car. Now if I can find someone who knows his way round a camera I will defo consider it! And also find a R35 too, seeing that this is 35 thread...
> 
> :squintdan
> 
> Will do it for charity..... Race for Life which I'm doing (find the thread and give a little extra) and I will do it!


Would you pose for the GTR forum if members pay to see you and the money goes for charity after?
Let's say everyone pays 10Euros for charity and sends them to a paypal account and when a certain amount is hit, you have to do the pics.:clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Would you pose for the GTR forum if members pay to see you and the money goes for charity after?
> Let's say everyone pays 10Euros for charity and sends them to a paypal account and when a certain amount is hit, you have to do the pics.:clap:


For charity....yes! 

I'm already doing this http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/113010-race-life.html Race for Life for Cancer. Gonna run the 5k instead of walking it, always pushing myself!

:wavey:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

As this thread goes on the R35's are becoming rarer ... plus I'll be dammed if I could see a 350Z in that recent photo ...

ARRRRRRRRRRRR ... I'm blind ...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> As this thread goes on the R35's are becoming rarer ...


when the UK ones arrive perhaps we can do R35 and wives thread....

yes we need more pics


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

gtrblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

gtrblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that should redress the R35 balance


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I personally think you just have a thing for girls with red gloves :chuckle:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> A picture from our Skyline GTR friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uke:thats just wrong sooo sooo wrong


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

and page 9 looked so good as well

yes Wheely they hurt your eyes


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So which is your No.1,2 and 3 anybody?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog








nearby stand


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

GTRblog


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

All these Asian women are stunning ... but you never see a good looking older Asian woman do you


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> All these Asian women are stunning ... but you never see a good looking older Asian woman do you


just google asian milf


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Talking 45 plus fella, not in their thirties :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> All these Asian women are stunning ... but you never see a good looking older Asian woman do you


LOL . .where are you suposed to see them? In Hetfordshire . .???:chuckle::chuckle:

In japan there are so many women between 40 and 50 , looking like 30. . . . it's either a stunner or from the museum . .over here.

Aya Sugimoto 41


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Point taken but can you just explain ... where's Hetfordshire again :chuckle:


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

after seeing all these pics i wana move to japan


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

heres a good one shows our uk girls at the best:thumbsup:
YouTube - Sweden VS UK nightclubs


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Point taken but can you just explain ... where's Hetfordshire again :chuckle:


Not sure, but possibly somewhere, where are no asian good looking milfs. . .lol


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

wheely said:


> after seeing all these pics i wana move to japan


Or Sweden or the USA, but not the Pig & Whistle 

I have just wasted an hour looking at this thread... and now I might waste another looking at it again! Good to see standards are being improved. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> heres a good one shows our uk girls at the best
> YouTube - Sweden VS UK nightclubs


OK Sweden wins, any car meets we can drive to?


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

if they have any good tracks in sweden ,we should have a trackday weekend there.seen as i wont track mine i will hit the clubs:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Robbie J said:


> OK Sweden wins, any car meets we can drive to?





wheely said:


> if they have any good tracks in sweden ,we should have a trackday weekend there.seen as i wont track mine i will hit the clubs:chuckle::chuckle:


Things are in the works. Be patient, guys. 

/P


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Robbie J said:


>


Cracking picture, (literaly) 
One of my favourites so far


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK so there's Girls, R35 and dog!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there's a 35 nearby


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I love that fella behind them who isn't videoing any cars, and his drunken/drugged mate!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Budez Nissan GT-R R35 Skyline's Photos - CES 2009










































not sure why he's got skyline in there, check out the guy's grin


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I can't remember if I posted this already


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I love that fella behind them who isn't videoing any cars, and his drunken/drugged mate!


I'm sure they're Jay and silent Bob's Japanese alter egos


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sorry but those legs are terrible ... especially in this photo of her on the right :











uke:


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

they may be terrible but i'm afraid they may have been launched too many times and so they are no longer covered


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

OK G35


































I hope the new R35 GTR UK owners will get some pics then there cars arrive?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

looks like those two in the first pic are being attacked by fluffy white poodle dogs :runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thx to WoREoD


----------



## skyline_bnr2002 (Jun 10, 2006)

stealth said:


> looks like those two in the first pic are being attacked by fluffy white poodle dogs :runaway:



LOL:chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sin, very cheaky....


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

SIN has good taste :thumbsup:


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## pete shrimp (Apr 3, 2005)

So that's what the secret laptop was for the other weekend Robbie, some great pics :clap:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

What is going on with those awful tatoo's though? May float someone's boat but doesn't do a thing for me!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stealth said:


> looks like those two in the first pic are being attacked by fluffy white poodle dogs :runaway:



Lol


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice, glad to see that sin is keeping the tread alive

what about the new UK GTR owners????


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> SIN has good taste :thumbsup:





sin said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> nice, glad to see that sin is keeping the tread alive


I do try Robbie, but the nice ones are a bit thin on the ground at the moment. I'll keep looking though m8. Purely research you understand.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Keep up the search sin, you are doing it for the club









Fuggles friend at Le Mans


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Release the lions ...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

what are you trying to say?


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

sin said:


>


She's pretty:clap:


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

sin said:


>


and she's dirty:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so which one, Pretty or Dirty?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirty by jove ... what else !?!!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Pretty or Dirty?
Dirty or Pretty?

There's only one way to find out........








FIGHT!!!


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> so which one, Pretty or Dirty?


Any which way


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle: @ WoREoD


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*I wonder?*



Robbie J said:


> so which one, Pretty or Dirty?


BOTH! Charity calendar - wives & sexy friends & GTR...all in the name of chairty!! :chuckle:


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

sin said:


> I do try Robbie, but the nice ones are a bit thin on the ground at the moment. I'll keep looking though m8. Purely research you understand.


SIN - i like your style! More of where you found that!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Now that's quality :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Sin - have to admire your tenacity at keeping this thread alive... it's a tough job eh?!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

guycuthbert said:


> Sin - have to admire your tenacity at keeping this thread alive... it's a tough job eh?!


I aint the most technical, i'm not the best wordist at explaining things. So searching out a bit of skirt to help keep moral up is the least i can do.

Gotta contribute to the forum some how. 

Tough job but some one gotta do it.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well done Sin

I think your skillset is perfect for the job.

Now I wonder if I can get the wife to do that with her legs?


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

Some pictures taken with my car yesterday (and a good excuse to revive the thread)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

glad its still alive


----------



## whitey (Feb 10, 2006)

I think the girl is in zoo this week or month


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

She belongs in a Zoo. Difficult to tell which is heavier, her or the car.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

moleman said:


> She belongs in a Zoo. Difficult to tell which is heavier, her or the car.


LOL i was thinking that she's got some side skirts hasn't she, thank god for photoshop! saying that u'd still give her some boost!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Beautiful women and a stunning car...perfection!

Fantastic thread!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice work ******. :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

moleman said:


> She belongs in a Zoo. Difficult to tell which is heavier, her or the car.



Yeah ,but you know you would :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Only if she asked nice.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

stealth said:


> Yeah ,but you know you would :chuckle:


yeah, moley is definitely coming round to the 35


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not sure if you're interested in these...................





















and not every car needs someone to help promote it!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Damn that clutter round the Zele car in first pic .Move !!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I think for her age she's in dam fine shape myself ...











 :thumbsup:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

How do you know her age?

Mind you in that pic you can almost count the rings.


----------



## R35_GTR (Nov 4, 2007)

it could be ******'s wife for all we know?

looks OK to me


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

moleman said:


> How do you know her age?


You presume too much MOLEY ... I could have been referring to the car ???


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it counts

off na gtr lot

fuggles the second picture you posted is on the first page and is the winner besides some like some assetted blond girl


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

At last I found one!!.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

moleman said:


> How do you know her age?
> 
> Mind you in that pic you can almost count the rings.


Or lip read her age.............:chuckle:


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

sin said:


>


Aye!! These are my favourite outta the bunch!!! Well done that man, Sin!!

Trav


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dddddddrrrrrooooolllllllllllll ... slobber :chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Courtesy of NAGTROC, one of their members GF. Lucky man.


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:clap: :clap: WINNER :clap: :clap:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Can I sell my car and have that instead?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know its a zed but its more of that girl... hey I'm mod










until moleman deletes it


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't see the missus being up for a similar shoot:nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there are more pictures here, can't post them directly as they are copyrighted

JPMcG Photography


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> there are more pictures here, can't post them directly as they are copyrighted
> 
> JPMcG Photography


Lol just checked out the site.

Best bit is the comment from 'Rick' on the technical quality of the photos


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dam she is fine Robbie ... my Mum would love me to bring someone like that home as a girlfriend


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Game over here's winner


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics benji, you would nt believe how close you where to beating me putting these pics up. Was just copying the links.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sin said:


> Nice pics benji, you would nt believe how close you where to beating me putting these pics up. Was just copying the links.


hahaha great minds 


I'm sooo tempted to jack UK and its rain in for the US life


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes for some reason I can't quite see JAE having quite that level of chick's draped over the cars


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Haha! Top pix Benji! But there was me looking straight past the bird and at the grey leather seats in a UMS thinking: "Cor! that's unusual!" :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope sorry Ben, not the winner though they were fine specimens, but you just can't beat sexy & class :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^
Agreed

She's stunning :smokin:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Nope sorry Ben, not the winner though they were fine specimens, but you just can't beat sexy & class :thumbsup:


If that's a woman, I married a soldier.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

^^

Is she 4 foot tall or is the new GTR even bigger than it appears????

Cracking rack though!!! :nervous: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Must be 4' 6" in those heels - love girls in heels - dribble, dribble


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

Best yet


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Not too shabby, some good pics on this thread!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Scott said:


> Cracking rack though!!! :nervous: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Oi! Less talk like that about my wife ... I just have to find her & propose first


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

off nagtr


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Just found this thread! Amazing!


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

*Some Home grown Gals*

Well when asked if i could help out some friends with a modelling shoot?! We thought it rude to say no!. There a load more pics to come (which i will post up when i sort through them all, there were about 30 girls there that day! :smokin:, though not all made it to the car shoots  )

Heres a few:









































































Some more of the gals, and i'll post some more of them with the GTR soon, theres a few very naughty but nice shots to come


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm not even joking with this, I don't care its not an R35, infact its the first time i've noticed there is a car in this photo!!!!










PER--FECTION

Sorry mods.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

so you are a bum man then Rich?


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> so you are a bum man then Rich?


You must be too as the pics still here


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

looks like a R35 to me  just a bit squarer body kit


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

off nagtroc


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Clint the first one I've not seen but the other 2 are in the thread already

you need to view each page first! takes about 10 mins to to it correctly


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

awesome thread - great work 
i thoroughly scrolled thru every single page (a few times)


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Clint the first one I've not seen but the other 2 are in the thread already
> 
> you need to view each page first! takes about 10 mins to to it correctly


Sorry, a few of the pictures only come up as red crosses on my computer so I couldn't tell.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think you should go back and view all the pages again just to make sure....


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I think you should go back and view all the pages again just to make sure....


OK If I HAVE to


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I know it's a 350Z but WOW!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

At last I can make a personal contribution to the forum's best thread!

Here's my car suitably enhanced by Princess Becca:-










Watch the rims! 20 inch wheel v 6 inch heel - no contest:-










Definitive proof that there's plenty of leg room in an R35:-










The look I got when I told her she couldn't take it home without me:-


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

rblvjenkins said:


> At last I can make a personal contribution to the forum's best thread!
> 
> Here's my car suitably enhanced by Princess Becca:-
> 
> ...



Damn those red crosses again!.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice

alway like a tall blond, good job my wife is one as well


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Top marks rblvjenkins


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> nice
> 
> alway like a tall blond, good job my wife is one as well



Robbie you have a beautiful wife - I don't know why would you post a thread ''ladies'' with their plastic t... bits out? :chairshot


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sunshine said:


> I don't know why would you post a thread ''ladies'' with their plastic t... bits out? :chairshot


01.) Where men & it's in our DNA 'treacle' 
02.) Most of the ladies in the photos aren't plastic 'love' :chuckle:
03.) It's only a bit of fun 'darling' so feel free to start a new thread involving men ... Hodgie can oblige with the first photo of his infamous car clean!

:chuckle:


----------



## Sunshine (Mar 27, 2008)

Unfortunately ‘pumpkin’ - the only two things that came up in Google were:


http://www.egmcartech.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/the_stig.jpg

Ooh La La…

Login | Facebook


……so no much luck there then…. :lamer:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Your ruining the best thread on here. STOP IT!.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

clint thrust said:


> I know it's a 350Z but WOW!


Useful to know if the rad needs topping up

my number one piccy


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mr Jenkins

After viewing those wonderful images, can I apply to be your son in-law (please)?

D


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

clint thrust said:


> Your ruining the best thread on here. STOP IT!.


Don't worry I'll speak with MOO, she must have slipped the chain in the kitchen again


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

man nagtroc has taken the girl/car thread to a whole new level if you know what im talkin about


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> man nagtroc has taken the girl/car thread to a whole new level if you know what im talkin about


Where's the link Ben? I can't be bothered trawl through


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> man nagtroc has taken the girl/car thread to a whole new level if you know what im talkin about


if its the thread i found, i didn't actuall see many GTR's?

mook


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mookistar said:


> if its the thread i found, i didn't actuall see many GTR's?
> 
> mook


You missed it...it's on the 2nd page 3/4's of the way down  (although it's hard to tell to be honest...my vision was a bit blurry by that point!)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i haven't got the stamina to get to page 2!!



mook


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Did you mean this?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Are any "test drives" available?

D


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> man nagtroc has taken the girl/car thread to a whole new level if you know what im talkin about


Perhaps veering a bit too much towards the Hustler end of the spectrum methinks.

Still, whatever gets you through the night....


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gils girls girls*

rblvjenkins that is my favourite.wheres my lotto ticket


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> man nagtroc has taken the girl/car thread to a whole new level if you know what im talkin about


link :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

thx to KpKpKp









any more UK action?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it's the new GTR badge so it counts

It might get moderated by another mod....


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Robbie

Where the hell did you find that?

Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

your pic or the other assets?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

My pic - well, my pals pic of me and the girls.

My wife is much sexier (hi honey, if you are reading this then it is all Gibbo's fault.)

Kp


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> My pic - well, my pals pic of me and the girls.
> 
> *My wife is much sexier* (hi honey, if you are reading this then it is all Gibbo's fault.)
> 
> Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

misters3, go back a page

Sorry KpKpKp if I've got you in trouble....posting stuff to the web is dangerous


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> it's the new GTR badge so it counts
> 
> It might get moderated by another mod....


Robbie
Please forgive my impertinence as I haven't actually met you, but may I say that though you clearly have wonderful breasts, perhaps as a man you need to cut your fingernails a touch.
Best
Rhodri


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> misters3, go back a page
> 
> Sorry KpKpKp if I've got you in trouble....posting stuff to the web is dangerous


Which is the pic of his wife? ??? 

That's why i bolded the bit i did


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I value my life to much to post pictures of my wife like that

KpKpKp was referring to him and two young friends in his car


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I value my life to much to post pictures of my wife like that
> 
> KpKpKp was referring to him and two young friends in his car


Erm...no...he was saying his wife is much sexier (see below) than the girls in that photo...and hence my "This thread is worthless without posts".. To spell it out, i was jokingly requesting photos of his wife....claro?



kpkpkp said:


> My pic - well, my pals pic of me and the girls.
> 
> *My wife is much sexier* (hi honey, if you are reading this then it is all Gibbo's fault.)
> 
> Kp


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

sorry I was staring at 2 other things


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

kpkpkp hides behind the cushion as he types hoping the wife does not see this thread - the two girls are lap dancers who happened to be posing next to my car at a car show. The wife saw the pictures of me wth my hands on the arses of said lap dancers and was not best pleased.

Hence the "My wife is sexier" comment.

Kp


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

i like cars,and i like girls.but i never really got why a girl has to pose over a car?shes only in the way?
and half them models wouldnt even tell you who manufactures the gtr.
am i the only one thinks like this?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

So who's modelling that then & your cleavage isn't good enough Robbie :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its not me or my wife

quote the wife "my nails arn't that good" my response "yours are bigger too......."


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

i like cars,and i like girls.but i really like girls to pose over a car? its my ideal way to have them?
and half them models wouldnt even tell you who manufactures the gtr. which is great, am i the only one thinks like this?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Game over here's winner


:thumbsup:

The girl in the first two pics is stunning!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But still in first place ...











:squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

some different pics from shinkaze


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> But still in first place ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




she's my facebook friend speed


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You & I need a chat Mr LINNEY :chuckle:


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

God bless America

kp


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Sorry Speed but Ben´s right. THIS is the winner:




















/P


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

She's close, oh so close fella but second is still first last :chuckle:

She is gorgeous don't get me wrong but she just doesn't ooze that 'class' that our current number one has along with the killer looks, figure & sexiness :thumbsup: 

This is of course where you now announce that she's your other half :chuckle:
Or her agent :thumbsup:


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> She's close, oh so close fella but second is still first last :chuckle:
> 
> She is gorgeous don't get me wrong but she just doesn't ooze that 'class' that our current number one has along with the killer looks, figure & sexiness :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Speed i know what you're saying about the lady on the red car, but she's attainable if you know what i mean. I've dated girls better looking than her.

But the one with the white GT-R she's a different league. 

Or maybe it's just indicative of the ladies of Glasgow


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh hello!!  And the competition* was blown wide open again! 


*for best use of carbon fibre of course!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ooo, look! That's a nice camera :chuckle:
Nice find Sin!

MISTER3 - obtainable! I wish fella but she has a boyfriend I believe from the earlier post. The other one though is typical, but high end promo model in my eyes. But it's whatever floats ya boat as they say as the world would be a boring (as well as more dangerous place) if we all liked the same thing :chuckle:
Classy & sexy does it for me :thumbsup:

However it seems I may have to check Glasgow out 
I had an art teacher from Glasgow & she was hot!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

But Kriss Ben has her linked on facebook so she is obtainable...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

But still has a boyfriend :chuckle:
Not to mention I couldn't find her in the quick look last night


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

less chat more ****


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Now just got to find an R35 to go with her ...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

The best chick and R35 pic has surely got to be a hot girl actually driving/owning the car? Personally if I seen a smoking hot women driving her R35 that would be a lot more appealing than her just standing beside it because i'd think "****....she has looks AND class and doesn't just stand next to a R35 all day she actually owns one!"

Just my 2p and here is a pic just to make sure my post doesn't get deleted for no pics!

GIANT!:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


>


:bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as a mod I should delete the you lady as there is no 35 to be seen at all












after 20 years in IT i've lost the del key

R


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Why have I only just found this thread now?!?
Excellent stuff guys.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Tarmac Attack, i hope you started at the beginning


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Tarmac Attack, i hope you started at the beginning


Yes sir, I did. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> as a mod I should delete the you lady as there is no 35 to be seen at all
> 
> after 20 years in IT i've lost the del key
> 
> R


:chuckle: So spooky that :chuckle:
I was trying to find the R35 ... oh here it is ...










Dammit ... its a 34   Found one !!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

misters3 said:


> :chuckle:


Must be one of them novelty joke noses on the dark haired bint in that photo. If not, wouldnt like a bj of her, winded to **** at the end of it. :chuckle:


Keep em coming though, best thread on this forum bar none.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Perfect simply perfect


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I have bad news Speedy. Shana is now married....


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

BOOOOOO!!! No fair!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL! Just found out there was a debate over GTR's and Chicks.... Thought I would throw in my 2 cents.... I DID NOT get married! This photo shoot was for the Breast Cancer Awareness Calendar. I ACTUALLY put a wedding dress on for a worthy cause! Many more pics to come!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

http://http://g350zdriver.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2672










http://jpmcgphotography.smugmug.com/Cars/Shana-and-Red-GTR-9-14-09/9642944_Xhybp/1/#650997035_CnKiM-A-LB


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I have to say, you look gorgeous! 
Welcome to the GTROC.

Justin


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

THANK YOU!!! Now I want to comment on the competition... There's 2 types of Eye Candy! Sexy and Slutty! I have to admit, every girl wants to be labeled as both at SOME point in her life! Whether they admit it or not. When You are doing a photo shoot with a GTR, you need to go with a Sexy, Seductive Look! When you are doing a photo shoot with a Harley Davidson, then Slutty is the key look! Although ALL the girls on this Forum are HOTTER THAN I CAN STAND, (Yum Yum!) The girls with their Butts up in the air, crotches in CLEAR SITE, just ISN'T Classy for a Machine Like the GTR!!!! Like I said.. just my thought!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sexy Minx said:


> I DID NOT get married!


"YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"

:clap: :thumbsup: :clap: :thumbsup: 


Oh yeah, welcome to the forum as well ... I just had to pick my jaw up & I think I have Ben to thank :chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> THANK YOU!!! Now I want to comment on the competition... There's 2 types of Eye Candy! Sexy and Slutty! I have to admit, every girl wants to be labeled as both at SOME point in her life! Whether they admit it or not. When You are doing a photo shoot with a GTR, you need to go with a Sexy, Seductive Look! When you are doing a photo shoot with a Harley Davidson, then Slutty is the key look! Although ALL the girls on this Forum are HOTTER THAN I CAN STAND, (Yum Yum!) The girls with their Butts up in the air, crotches in CLEAR SITE, just ISN'T Classy for a Machine Like the GTR!!!! Like I said.. just my thought!


+1 to you. I hope to see more of you next to a GTR, lol. You've got all the other models beat.
I believe Speed Merchant will agree 
The last picture you posted, smelling the flowers - probably my favorite.


Justin


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL... Not trying to 'Beat' anyone! I want to see beautiful women with my favorite car just as much as the rest of you do!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> LOL... Not trying to 'Beat' anyone! I want to see beautiful women with my favorite car just as much as the rest of you do!


Hahaha understood. Just my .02 :thumbsup:.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh yes there is a god, welcome to the forum Sexy Minx.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

hodgie said:


> Oh yes there is a god, welcome to the forum Sexy Minx.


LMAO! You guys are too much! Thanks for the Warm Welcomes!


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

I got a feeling this thread is going to become very lively...Now sexy minx is here!















...poor girl
lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sexy Minx said:


> LOL... Not trying to 'Beat' anyone!


Well first you need some competition ... & I haven't seen any yet


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Its a guy having you on lol


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:Thx Guys!!! Sorry I had to go do some PI work and now I am heading out the door to go grab some dinner with some friends. But I'll be back on here in a few hours. Cheers!:wavey:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Shana

Can I be the first to offer a free flight and accomodation in return for a photoshoot with my car (if it ever arrives!!)

D


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Shana
> 
> Can I be the first to offer a free flight and accommodation in return for a photoshoot with my car (if it ever arrives!!)
> 
> D


Depends... Where are you located?:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Depends... Where are you located?:thumbsup:


You now know! :clap:

D


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> You now know! :clap:
> 
> D


????????


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Check your "friends" section - I replied there.

D


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

When's the bad girl going to be delivered? I took Rosie out this evening. Had to show her who's the woman of this house!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

My "girl" is playing hard to get - we had an 18 month wait that was due to end on 8 September but now looks like she's going to keep me waiting for another 2 - 3 weeks.

She better be worth it!!

D


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

She will be EVER SO WORTH IT!!!! When she arrives... pop in the IPOD and play Ohh Laa Laa! It just FITS the GTR's Sexy Side!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

I am just ready to order mine now! Let my BF have his girl back and we can play chase at the local road course! Can you imagine having TWO of those bad girls in ones garage? I SOOO freakin can't wait!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG] This is the pic for the calendar. They asked my photographer if I could do more Months for them! I have an Orange GTR and a Transformer 2010 GTR Lined up for the next 2 shoots! Any more Ideas Guys! 
Benji, I need to do a shoot with your car! THAT WOULD SELL CALENDARS!
I am friends with Sharif at Forged, hoping to get something lined up with his white GTR as well. :bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Nissan Airport Shoot


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

OMG!!!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]
Last one for tonight... After I read the earlier messages, I'd HATE to get booted out of here from NOT posting pics of Cars!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]
Okay... I lied... here's one more. This was taken last week. Patrick was not happy with the lighting, which ended up washing me out and it didn't do much for the cars as well. We are set to reshoot this one this Friday night.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

sin said:


>


HEY... THAT'S ME!! LOL!!!! Where did you find this pic? I have lots more from that weekend!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

BTW... Refering to an earlier post about my height and the size of the new GTR! I am 5.4 WITHOUT Heels. The 09' & 2010 GTR is a lot bigger than before!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Sexy Minx


Terje.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Sexy Minx said:


> When you are doing a photo shoot with a Harley Davidson, then Slutty is the key look!


/shamless perv mode on

So where can we find the pics of you with a Harley then?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I go away for 6 days and a thread that I start ages ago becomes a lot more interesting.....

Sexy Minx would you like to become GTROC mascot? You don't have to really do anything but I'm sure if you ever wanted to come to the UK we would all chip in to your plane ticket.


Note to wife I'm only talking to Sexy Minx in the interests of the club


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

HUMMM! I've always wanted to travel over seas! I was planning a trip to Ireland next Spring, but I think I can detour to London! This sounds _VERRY TEMPTING! Ok! I'll do it! lol...Conversation between you and the Misses.... "So... today we will be welcoming Sexy Minx, our GTROC Mascot at the airport! See you in a few hours sweetie!" _


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Simonh said:


> /shamless perv mode on
> 
> So where can we find the pics of you with a Harley then?


LOL! I'm not disclosing that information! Sorry!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> Sexy Minx would you like to become GTROC mascot? You don't have to really do anything but I'm sure if you ever wanted to come to the UK we would all chip in to your plane ticket.


I'll chaparone, drive & provide 24hr security


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

How about this... You Chaparone and provide security... But I'll DRIVE!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

but Kriss's (Speed Merchant) car is a old R32 that failed in the "which GTR do girls like best"

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123727-gtr-pulls-chicks.html 

you need a nice R35.... or R33 if that takes your fancy


R


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Correction, you need a drive in a Black 34 :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> This is the pic for the calendar. They asked my photographer if I could do more Months for them! I have an Orange GTR and a Transformer 2010 GTR Lined up for the next 2 shoots! Any more Ideas Guys!
> Benji, I need to do a shoot with your car! THAT WOULD SELL CALENDARS!
> I am friends with Sharif at Forged, hoping to get something lined up with his white GTR as well. :bowdown1::thumbsup:


You should definitely do a shoot for our calendar, that would be fantastic! If you're interested, talk to Paul Creed on here.
There's a thread discussing the amount of interest for a 2010 GTROC Calendar, and some of your shots would be a perfect addition.
Here's the link if you would like:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/124143-2010-gtroc-calendar-yay-nay.html

Justin


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Question... How Do I take a picture from MY Laptop and post it on here?


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Sounds cool Justin! I'll talk to my photographer!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Question... How Do I take a picture from MY Laptop and post it on here?


To post pictures saved on your computer, you can use an uploading site like ImageShack® - Image Hosting or Photobucket. I like Imageshack because you don't need an account or anything.

Justin

p.s. +1 for another US member :thumbsup:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Tarmac Attack said:


> To post pictures saved on your computer, you can use an uploading site like ImageShack® - Image Hosting or Photobucket. I like Imageshack because you don't need an account or anything.
> 
> Justin
> 
> p.s. +1 for another US member :thumbsup:


Thanks! I am uploading a few pics now!:wavey:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

wow, Sexy Minx you have been here one day and have 4 friends listed already! I think I was here 2 years before I had any listed friends.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Why not?


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Question... Am I the only girl on the Thread?
I have to go take a shower now and get my butt to work! Boss might think I have taken off to UK or something! LOL!
Cheers!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> wow, Sexy Minx you have been here one day and have 4 friends listed already! I think I was here 2 years before I had any listed friends.


Ill be your friend, i have none haha


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Ill be your friend, i have none haha


Well.. You can't say THAt any more... You guys have me!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

woohoo


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think you have more admirers than any guy would on here LOL

If you did every make it to the Uk, there is a regular meet at the Ace Cafe in North London where there is quite a varity of cars


































good for calendars


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

HAHA! If and WHEN I come over, I will prolly have my BF (GTR Owner) and my oldest daughter in tow! She just recently started modeling.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

The killer word boyfriend watch the thread fall


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

are you on any usa oweners sites..i am on a couple and havent seen you before. btw....how old is your doughter. haha had to ask.


----------



## Gav S (Jul 22, 2009)

Killer word WAS boyfriend but what a recovery with daughter and modelling.....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its amazing how having a female model on the thread (no offense to the other ladies on here) has brought out a new bunch of posters LOL

Anyway she is at work now for at least 8 hours....


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Well im new but ull soon see my post going up fast


----------



## Gav S (Jul 22, 2009)

Robbie, I’m disappointed………….

Hot girl with a fantastic car = ‘Amazing’ or just predictable?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it might be her boyfriends car.....

anyway "you bit"


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hey Shana

I did this pic just for you, what do you think


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

^ :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: Hahaha, classy Benji.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you like VIR? It's a nice track with really nice facilities in my opinion.

I used to live in Virginia Beach 

Justin


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

It was AWESOME! We had 32 GTR's show up for that event. Going back in November!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> but Kriss's (Speed Merchant) car is a old R32 that failed in the "which GTR do girls like best"


I think that Mr 'married' Robbie J needs reminding of a few points here ...

01.) My R32 is a fully restored & 'genuine' Veilside R32, thus very unique & different when parked amongst its own kind - much like its owner.
Whilst your R35 is lovely Robbie, parked amongst its own kind it would disappear amongst them!

02.) Contains the second of only four sets of top of the line Cobra seats that were especially designed for the Skyline - thus grip, comfort & recline ability all in one :thumbsup:

03.) More importantly I wasn't in contention as previously mentioned as I wasn't interested in 'pulling my mum' as I had a far hotter & younger 'natural' blonde on the passenger seat at the time anyway 


Anyway, Shana as its you I'd let you drive my R32 but the only stipulation is you'll have to sit on my lap 
Yes I will be clothed before anyone makes a comment either :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Sexy Minx said:


> LOL! I'm not disclosing that information! Sorry!


so you are saying that they exist, we just need to find them


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Hey Shana
> 
> I did this pic just for you, what do you think


LMFAO!!! This is GREAT Benji! Now can you take a pic showing some cleavage and some sexy legs? Now THAT, would be a picture for a 2010 calendar!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Simonh said:


> so you are saying that they exist, we just need to find them


Good Luck!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

typical of you lot.... 

welcome to the fourm


----------



## pinn0025 (Sep 18, 2009)

My boyfriend has one =P

He's got a pic of me with it but its on his phone lol


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dam, there all crawling out the woodwork now 
Welcome to the forum to you too :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

My favourite thread just got even better, welcome Sexy Minx.

P.S. you need to make the resolution slighty larger on those pics you've posted. My eyesights not what it used to be


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Why has it been so quiet in here? WHat happened to everyone? BTW... I have a few more pics done! 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Ms Minx, it sure is a brighter place now you're here.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Got my girl to do a bit of posing for you guys. Enjoy.

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/1273/p1020438k.jpg


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Made you look!


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Mm hm. :chuckle:
I like your friend also.


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Careful. She looks about 12


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Rbentley said:


> Careful. She looks about 12


Good call man.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Slobbering fools. Which idiot claimed that women were the "weaker" sex. 

Thread of the year though :thumbsup:


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*WOW!*



Sexy Minx said:


> [/url][/IMG]


Think i'm in love!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Few of mine with Amelia draped over it.....


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Warning we have a pedo!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> Warning we have a pedo!!


I'd agree, that looks like SM's daughter as well!!! :chairshot


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rbentley
> Careful. She looks about 12
> 
> Good call man.


or daughter, if you read the earlier posts Sexy Minx has a modelling daughter, not that she looks old enough to have a teenage daughter

[note to wife] I fancy you the most but you won't pose in front of the car


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

ru' said:


>


pmsl


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Tarmac Attack said:


> Mm hm. :chuckle:
> I like your friend also.


Mother and Daughter, so behave !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello my UK Boys! You guys were right! Girl in Pic IS my 14 year old daughter!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Hello my UK Boys! You guys were right! Girl in Pic IS my 14 year old daughter!



I don't believe that you can't be any older than 25!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

paul__k said:


> I don't believe that you can't be any older than 25!!


Flattery will get you everywhere*


*may not work in certain situations!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

back to reality
been shown before but









mmmm


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Yumm Yumm!
Nice, umm, T-Shirt!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Crap! I didn't even SEE the Skyline in the bg! Nice T-Shirt!  That's all I can say! ;x


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere*
> 
> 
> *may not work in certain situations!


HA! God Love ya! I get that lot! :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

FlowersGTR said:


>


I believe we have a new second or third place ... decisions, decisions


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

No Comment! This Pic may bump me out of First! _IF I am still there that is!_ So when are you guys wanting me to come to UK?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Nah, your still first place  :thumbsup:

Ole Benji was threatening to try & wind me up saying you were coming to my last London Meet last Saturday, but I knew he'd pull something like that anyway :chuckle:
Mind you when he arrived I did ask if he'd put you in the boot


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Nah, your still first place  :thumbsup:
> 
> Ole Benji was threatening to try & wind me up saying you were coming to my last London Meet last Saturday, but I knew he'd pull something like that anyway :chuckle:
> Mind you when he arrived I did ask if he'd put you in the boot


HAHA! Well, I just need my Passport! I pack lite! My Photographer said he would HAVE to come too! lol! He's in Texas right now. At ZCon. 
Did you guys get a chance to check out the new pics. I actually came up with the idea.. again!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Did I check out the new photos ... 

Is the 'pulitikly keerectitude' brigade going to find some fault or other with damned near anything


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Is the 'pulitikly keerectitude' brigade going to find some fault or other with damned near anything 

??????????????


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:chuckle: or in other words ... is the pope catholic? Or does a one legged duck swim in circles


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> :chuckle: or in other words ... is the pope catholic


HAHAHAHA:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

*So recap time ...*


*JOINT THIRD PLACE* :chuckle:





















*SECOND PLACE :*












*FIRST PLACE* :












:clap:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

I KNOW this isn't a GTR, but I love this look!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

OKAY!!! This one HAS to be BETTER!








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

<speechless & in need of a drooling icon> 

(Though with Robbie J around as moderator I'd keep it to the R35's!)


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

AGREE! I had to pass up on a purchase this past weekend.  09' Grey GTR with LOW miles on it and priced VERY LOW! But, with my current divorce battle going on... not able to make a large purchase like that! That Hurt!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well a little time & a little patience & that opportunity of an R35 may change, as Elizabeth Taylor once said :

"It is very strange that the years teach us patience - that the shorter our time, the greater our capacity for waiting."


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

U are SOOO Right about that! I am trying to run part a banking firm. I have learned patience with it. Plus with my children! You HAVE to have patience for that roll!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Kids !!?! That's easy, you just need the cunning of a fox & the mind of Torquemada 

For example I find they love golf ... they hate getting hit with the club but always enjoy the three hundred or so yards of flight after


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Kids !!?! That's easy, you just need the cunning of a fox & the mind of Torquemada
> 
> For example I find they love golf ... they hate getting hit with the club but always enjoy the three hundred or so yards of flight after


LMFAO! Now that was funny!:clap:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Good Nite Boys! ttyt!


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

*I'm with you!*



Sexy Minx said:


> I KNOW this isn't a GTR, but I love this look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this look too!!!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been dipping in and out of this thread over the weeks it's been up here, but I;ve decided to pay a little more attention just recently!!

I guess it's the stocking tops. - though there is a better one from this collection with Shana climbing out of the car....

Could I suggest we have a competition to describe (in words) a pose that we'd like Shana to be photographed in (with a GTR of course!). Shana would have to be the judge of course to ensure that good taste prevails (to a moderately sufficient level at least!). The idea would be that the winning imaginary picture would automatically grab first spot in this competition and perhaps if Shana can arrange to be shot as described, the pic could be used as an official image for the club with Shana adopted as club mascot!!??


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

You are ON! Bring on the ideas. Remember guys.. I am going thru a divorce with a BITTER custody battle.. PLEASE keep that in mind when you guys are posting your ideas for poses. ALSO, I *can not* do lingerie or bathing suits. Seductive is great! We are using the most Sexiest Car made, so slutty is OUT! Sorry Boys! Also... I have other friends that can do the shoot with me!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm more into the sexy rather than slutty pictures, so that sounds great. So does you getting your friends involved in the photos!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> You are ON! Bring on the ideas. Remember guys.. I am going thru a divorce with a BITTER custody battle.. PLEASE keep that in mind when you guys are posting your ideas for poses. ALSO, I *can not* do lingerie or bathing suits. Seductive is great! We are using the most Sexiest Car made, so slutty is OUT! Sorry Boys! Also... I have other friends that can do the shoot with me!


Even if you didn't look so hot in your pictures (which of course you do!!!) I have to say....

you gotta love this lady!! :bowdown1:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sexy Minx said:


> ..., I *can not* do lingerie or bathing suits. ...


I don't mind seeing some pictures of you not wearing lingerie or bathing suits... :chuckle: (sorry, someone had to say it!)


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

ru' said:


> I don't mind seeing some pictures of you not wearing lingerie or bathing suits... :chuckle: (sorry, someone had to say it!)


EWWWW.. You ARE good! But Oh So Bad!!! lol


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok a possible pose for you, by the way do you realise how hard it is to find a "clean" photo of girls and cars!!!

Dirty job but someone had to do it...........

I found what i think is a nice one.

Cool Cars and Girls Desktop Wallpapers. - Amazing collection.

Classy with a nice dress and a pair of Jimmy Choo's, a modern version of Miss Munro with a little breeze going on......

Loving the Sultry look

Just a starter for 10.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> Ok a possible pose for you, by the way do you realise how hard it is to find a "clean" photo of girls and cars!!!
> 
> Dirty job but someone had to do it...........
> 
> ...


This is Doable too! So is the pose! lol


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> This is Doable too! So is the pose! lol


Hey you behave, i agree i would not kick her out of bed but it is taking every ounce of self control not to drag this topic right down into the gutter..............

Believe me if you want i found some other wallpapers that would shock you!!

9 years in the Army and i was blushing at a few and that takes some doing!.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Scotty, Scotty, Scotty, you can't say that to a demure innocent lady like Shana (!)

but then again if you were to find a way to post them annoymously to some site somewhere and accidentally leave a link lying carelessy around who knows who may find it !!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

HAHA! There u Go!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a pic I wanna post, but can't convert it to a file name it will recognize. Give me a lil while. Need approval too! lol


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

Approval! Sounds great already.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

SukiGTR said:


> Approval! Sounds great already.


Well, I sent a private message to someone on here, asking for help in posting it. Will have to wait for it. Sorry!


----------



## SukiGTR (Jul 12, 2009)

Favoritism! Why dont I get private messages!!


OK - blatant flirting. I shouldnt be drinking wine on a school night anyway.
A big thanks for joining us on our forum. Robbie is right - its spiced up this thread nicely.

:clap:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

I can never thank you guys enough for the warm welcomes everyone has given me! I am leaving my office for the evening. Going to have some cocktails! I'll CIL!


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> ALSO, I *can not* do lingerie or bathing suits.


Why not? :bawling: Lingerie can be classy too, if that's your concern.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

ok its a 34....


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Never noticed it was a 34 tbh


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

There's a car in that picture? Sorry.. couldn't see past the Angel!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> There's a car in that picture? Sorry.. couldn't see past the Angel!


to be said in best possible Monty Python voice.....

"She's not an Angel, she's a very naughty girl! "

and she'll probably catch her death if she walks around with her coat open like that! If anyone has her number I'll give her a call and warn her! :runaway:


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

If she caught a chest cold... it would be one heck of a cold!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I will do the honourable thing and volunteer to rub in the Vicks.

D


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ummmm, Mr J ... why is a moderator putting an R34 in an R35 thread !?!!
Hmmmmmmm ... well ... hmmmmmmm


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Sexy Minx said:


> If she caught a chest cold... it would be one heck of a cold!


Obviously the voice of experience here. Your unquestionable expert knowledge is recognised on such matters. :bowdown1: :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Ummmm, Mr J ... why is a moderator putting an R34 in an R35 thread !?!!


I can remove her? All votes that I do?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Kamae said:


> ...I'll give her a call and war*n* her! :runaway:


While you're warning her, I'll warm her... :chuckle:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> I can remove her? All votes that I do?


At least post it in the correct thread too (skyline and hot chick or whatever the thread's called)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> I can remove her? All votes that I do?


Well that is the old F&THF2 R34 running the Supra engine & whilst I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crisps ... :chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well that is the old F&THF2 R34 running the Supra engine & whilst I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crisps ... :chuckle:


Don't know what that means but I agree, hahahaha.

Justin


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fast & the Furious 2 :chuckle:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Like to look at pictures, do you? Then you'll like http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125520-image-viewer.html!


----------



## Mooie (Jan 27, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> OKAY!!! This one HAS to be BETTER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second pic gets my vote :clap::clap:

Quality thread by the way. Spent most of the morning going through this...beats work anyday!!!!


----------



## Pie-Man (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd only just found this thread and it's all gone quiet?! 

And who's responsible for scaring the luvverly young lady away?! :chuckle:


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Fast & the Furious 2 :chuckle:


Lol, no Speedy, I meant the second part of the sentence 

Justin


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

One that we took recently


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

some heels on that chick!


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

Sick perverts the lot of ye!!!!!!!




























I LOVE IT!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I know its not a 35

a few pages ago people where asking for poses for Sexy Minx to try, here is my suggestion


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Ew.

Where is the glorious Ms Minx, anyway? Missing her already!


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> yes I know its not a 35
> 
> a few pages ago people where asking for poses for Sexy Minx to try, here is my suggestion


What else can she do?? Answers or suggestions on a postcard


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Boys! Sorry for my absence. Been EXTREMELY busy with work and whatnot. Had to do some traveling for work last week and it just knocked me on my Ars! As for the most recent photo request! I will have to pass! That's JUST NOT SEXY! Sorry guys!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

FYI... I have a photo shoot set for this weekend. If everything goes as plan, I will get some pics posted soon for you guys!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!

How about some (admitedly) cheesy uniforms? (Nurse, policewoman etc.)


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

ru' said:


> Yay!
> 
> How about some (admitedly) cheesy uniforms? (Nurse, policewoman etc.)


HUMMMM... That might be doable! I'll let you know


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

We are planning on a Halloween theme. So I want to do the shoot in a graveyard, with me in an all black body suit, except for white wings.


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Hello Boys! Sorry for my absence. Been EXTREMELY busy with work and whatnot. Had to do some traveling for work last week and it just knocked me on my Ars! As for the most recent photo request! I will have to pass! That's JUST NOT SEXY! Sorry guys!


sexy minx - how do we infact know that this is you as per your posted pics?
...it 'is' possible that we are drooling over the girl in the pics who may not be the same person who is registered to this forum, right guys?

i think we need some proof


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

It is her no fake.

Mikey


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

how in the heck do I trust that it is really YOU that I am posting to? Two-Way street!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

heading home in a few mins. I'll try to log back in later tonight! Later Boys!


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> how in the heck do I trust that it is really YOU that I am posting to? Two-Way street!



well im just the average jo-blow, u on the other hand is a different matter.
ok i had a hidden agenda...i was attempting to scam a few more pics for confirmation (& for us guys to view) cheeky huh.

i believe you, only kidding with you


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Marko R1 said:


> sexy minx - how do we infact know that this is you as per your posted pics?...


(Ru' has horrible thought that Ms Minx is, in fact, a balding middle age bloke sitting at his PC in his pants...) 




Looking forward to the new piccies so I can get that image out of my head! :nervous:


----------



## US_ARMY (Oct 23, 2009)

*the best*

Hey all im new here and im glad to find a forum for us lovers of these fine machines, o and i must admit that this thread in particular is amazing and i would love to see more


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there is some old skool action here

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80575-hot-skyline-n-hot-chick.html

take a about an hour...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

*warning* on page 16 and 19 might hurt your eyes on the hot chick thread


----------



## US_ARMY (Oct 23, 2009)

ah thanks for the link, definately some good ones there also


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> there is some old skool action here
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/80575-hot-skyline-n-hot-chick.html
> 
> take a about an hour...


great link - 30min of pure bliss


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

knight-racer said:


> One that we took recently


ONE that you took recently? ONE? Where are all the rest?


----------



## NINEIR0N (Oct 5, 2009)

Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
Get some class fellas!
Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


maybe the likes of brad pitt is more aligned to your requirements haha


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


Gay.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

are you sure NINEIR0N or was it nimrod


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


lol, that's the funniest post this year. There's all sorts of women on this thread, surely enough to cater for anyone's taste.

That statement suggests maybe you'd like to view the 'Guys and R35s' thread? :chuckle:

My vote goes to Ms Minx fwiw, but there are many others I'd consider look very well indeed.

Maybe post a picture of your current missus, and we could then see what your point of reference is! :blahblah:

(Edit - possibly you're female, so post a picture of yourself showing all of us what class is!)


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


The thread title is Chicks and R35s, if there are some that we've missed that you feel are better than what we have. Please, please feel free to contribute and post them up.

Cos i for one would love see them.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

clint thrust said:


> Gay.


lol, though i don't agree with Nineiron that all the women on this thread are munters (i like the one kneeling by wheel with dark long hair and shana of course), there are a few to be honest.

Nineiron is defo not gay. If you guys knew who his wife is he does have an good arguement. (and no i'm defo not saying who)


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Put up or shutup I say - lets see the other half (posing with a GTR of course)

D


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Nineiron is defo not gay. If you guys knew who his wife is he does have an good arguement. (and no i'm defo not saying who)


somehow i find that a little hard to believe and i bet im not the only one.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ooooh. I know who he is. I reckon he's got a good point, his wife is fiiiiine

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


Bold statement and attitude from a noob.

Can't help but wonder if he'd be so bold if his identity was known to all.

His doris ain't all that.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Thank You*



NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


Attractiveness is, after all, entirely a subjective opinion. Ergo, everyone is entitled to their own.

Thus I consider you to be either a smug **** preening your shaky self-esteem because you think your lady is special as you've received a few accolades.

Or an utter **** because you consider your opinion is SO definitive that you just HAD to give us it's benefit.

So, when you've selected the appropriate clause above -

You can just **** off. Have a nice day.


----------



## Gordon R (Sep 19, 2009)

sin said:


>


Candy Red - Awesome picture - just became my screen saver


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


Just what is it with 'some' of these R35 owners we seem to be attracting 

MOLEY ... just hit this button fella ... :banned:


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Nineiron is defo not gay. If you guys knew who his wife is he does have an good arguement. (and no i'm defo not saying who)


Nineiron's not Mark Croft, Kerry Katona's partner, is he?


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Just what is it with 'some' of these R35 owners we seem to be attracting


Who says he's an R35 owner?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

supraman said:


> Nineiron's not Mark Croft, Kerry Katona's partner, is he?


You think Kerry katona`s fit,:chairshot


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> You think Kerry katona`s fit,:chairshot


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So was i.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> So was i.


Oops.  Sorry.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Somehow managed to double-post.

To hide my mistake, I'm going to edit this post to say "More pics please!".


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Me likey the candy red GTR  (oh and the girls are nice too )


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

supraman said:


> Who says he's an R35 owner?


Cause 'ALL' his posts in this forum are in the R35 section & look at post 23 in this thread ...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/125385-ipod-problem-sat-nav-car-2.html




I rest my case ...


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Speedy the super-sleuth...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Back on topic!!.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Cause 'ALL' his posts in this forum are in the R35 section & look at post 23 in this thread ...


Is.....the correct answer. You past my cunning test. :chuckle:


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

back on topic is goood... GET BACK on topic !


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Anyway I thought the Katona's GTR was a 2008 import???
Have they updated it with a uk spec one now - amazing what you can afford when your bankrupt I hear!


Sorry - didn't post any pics of hot girls, but I don't think anyone is going to compete with Shana, so I'm giving up and waiting for her to post new images from her latest photoshoot.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

one of sexy minx while we wait for the new ones


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

NINEIR0N said:


> Every single one of these women is a total MUNTER!!
> Get some class fellas!
> Or get out into the world and go meet real women......Maybe let puberty kick in first!


Im still waiting for a picture of your Doris drapped over the bonnet of your car.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> one of sexy minx while we wait for the new ones


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

hey, that looks like the underground car at The Kepenski hotel I was at in Switerkand !!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Here we go....a pic of me with a R35!! 

Thanks Chris....you're brilliant!! *mwah*


Claire


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't believe you PSed the curtains out!

FPMSL!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks pretty bootylicious to me!! You wearing that outfit to the next meet?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

nice pair of wheels too..................


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

She only wears it at my house and at the pub. lol


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

moleman said:


> She only wears it at my house and at the pub. lol


That's right Moley and on those special occasions out comes the nurses outfit :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> That's right Moley and on those special occasions out comes the nurses outfit :thumbsup:


I bet K doesn`t know anything about that.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

hodgie said:


> I bet K doesn`t know anything about that.


NO...no nurses at Moleys...I meant at mine!! lol


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> NO...no nurses at Moleys...I meant at mine!! lol


That sucks, i was just packing my bags and setting the sat nav.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nurses was last year as I recall. Still got them pics.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

what..what .... where is my rear wing ???


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

wow just a thought how tall are you :clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtrterry said:


> wow just a thought how tall are you :clap:


Me? 5ft 2...why?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is my favorite chick, just tight and naughty, how they should be.:smokin:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Booty-licious said:


> Here we go....a pic of me with a R35!!
> 
> Thanks Chris....you're brilliant!! *mwah*
> 
> ...


Why oh why have they removed the rear spoiler. ANYTHING to be different, it looks gash.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Great shot of you Claire (?) - but photoshop has turned your 5'2" into about 3'6" !

I know the 'rules' of this thread imply that an R35 should be visible on the picture, but in this case I think you should just post all the pics you have of you in this outfit and forget the boring car!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

moleman said:


> Can't believe you PSed the curtains out!
> 
> FPMSL!


God thoses curtains were hidious. . .


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

something is not right with this picture booty at 5'2 your head should be above the car 
the car looks huge up against you
but they say the best things come in small packages:thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

gtrterry said:


> something is not right with this picture booty at 5'2 your head should be above the car
> the car looks huge up against you
> but they say the best things come in small packages:thumbsup:


The original picture was of me looking out of a window...Chris Photoshopped..me to the R35. 

I can always wear the outfit again with the a 35 if anyone wants to take a picture...:thumbsup:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

gtrterry said:


> something is not right with this picture booty at 5'2 your head should be above the car
> the car looks huge up against you
> but they say the best things come in small packages:thumbsup:


and that is definately a small package I'd like to..... anyway moving on that's an unusual colour for an R35!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

gtrterry said:


> but they say the best things come in small packages:thumbsup:


keep telling yourself that


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Simonh said:


> an unusual colour for an R35!


Yeah I thought so too *snigger*


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Courtesy of GT-R Blog (hope nineiron doesnt find these too offensive )


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I read about that car....

Did you see what they've done to it to make it a drift car...hardly any point in calling it a GTR/R35 now apart from it's shape :lol:

I did notice the girls too - honest!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

bye bye Bridgestone, now I'm all in Hankoook


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

Hmmnnn..........., but the rubber looks a bit to slick and shiny for my liking:thumbsup:


----------



## SpeedBear (Sep 25, 2009)

Pick your favourite shot:

Speed and Motion/Candace


----------



## Mooie (Jan 27, 2008)

SpeedBear said:


> Pick your favourite shot:
> 
> Speed and Motion/Candace


errrmmm all of em


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mmmmmm and I thought she was going to get her kit off !!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Steve said:


> Mmmmmm and I thought she was going to get her kit off !!!


She has less on than I'd ever want to see you wearing ....:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hey Robbie I didn't ralised you thought of me in that way !!! You lucky lucky man ! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

hehe this thread is making waves 


GT-R GIRLS｜フォトギャラリー｜日産GT-Rウェブマガジン GTR-WORLD.net


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

HOOOWAHHH!!.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

JonR32GTR said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> :thumbsup:


Jees i hope that was not taken recently ......bitter man and seriously cold.freeze the nips off a polar


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ i was just about to post that exact pic :squintdan


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> I know it's a 350Z but WOW!


Like anyone would of noticed


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

*cheers*

....well that took care of 2 hours of Monday morning thanks guys i can roll my tongue back in now :clap:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

londongtr said:


> ....well that took care of 2 hours of Monday morning thanks guys i can roll my tongue back in now :clap:


I need to roll more than my tongue back into place


----------



## MD KENT (Mar 2, 2009)

*Centre Console Buttons*

Good evening , can anyone tell me if there is an aftermarket solution to replace or cover the 5 black knobs on the centre console that do the heating functions etc , the cheap tacky black ones just drive me insane every time I look at them. The cheapest solution I am sure is to have manufactured a cover that simply fits over them in silver to match the colour by the gear shifter etc . i have tried to remove the existing ones with a view to spraying them but I would have thought a light alloy cover that slips right over them would look great and easy to fit , any comments ?? , all the best and thank you


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

MD KENT said:


> Good evening , can anyone tell me if there is an aftermarket solution to replace or cover the 5 black knobs on the centre console that do the heating functions etc , the cheap tacky black ones just drive me insane every time I look at them. The cheapest solution I am sure is to have manufactured a cover that simply fits over them in silver to match the colour by the gear shifter etc . i have tried to remove the existing ones with a view to spraying them but I would have thought a light alloy cover that slips right over them would look great and easy to fit , any comments ?? , all the best and thank you


Ummmm ... somehow think you have posted in the wrong post somehow for a question like that!

MODS - think this needs a move!


----------



## MD KENT (Mar 2, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Ummmm ... somehow think you have posted in the wrong post somehow for a question like that!
> 
> MODS - think this needs a move!


My apologies , sorry for the inconvenience , all the best , will try and move the thread to the correct forum


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sent you a PM fella which may help :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Not exactly chicks and r35s but it is car related sort of.

Only going to post the link as there is 50 to peruse at your leisure.

Pit Babes - Photographs - F1 | ITV Sport


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

MD KENT said:


> Good evening , can anyone tell me if there is an aftermarket solution to replace or cover the 5 black knobs on the centre console that do the heating functions etc , the cheap tacky black ones just drive me insane every time I look at them. The cheapest solution I am sure is to have manufactured a cover that simply fits over them in silver to match the colour by the gear shifter etc . i have tried to remove the existing ones with a view to spraying them but I would have thought a light alloy cover that slips right over them would look great and easy to fit , any comments ?? , all the best and thank you


AAHH poor lost soul. Just keeps coming to this thread by mistake


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

nice eye candy


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well this is what the company filter thought to Sin's link

You cannot access the following Web address: 
Pit Babes - Photographs - F1 | ITV Sport 


The site you requested is blocked under the following categories: Provocative Attire


You can: 
Temporarily override filtering on this computer if you have an override name and password. (Note that your administrator may be notified that you've bypassed filtering.) 

Use your browser's Back button or enter a different Web address to continue.


I don't know what they mean, she has clothes on!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:smokin:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I could be doing with one of those as a front paddock stand for my Ducati.....lol

I just spent 10 minutes voting through the whole 50, the above is defo a 10 out of 10.......


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

takes about 20mins to do the whole 50 

one we missed of sexy minx, where has she gone?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> ...where has she gone?...


+1


----------



## gtrterry (Mar 9, 2009)

:nervous:+2


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we could go on counting all night....


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its a tough job finding these pics but somebody has to do it


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

And i was just thinking this thread was dead.........and you bring me this. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

stillen lip with a scratch.... if you can see past the young lady

few more to revive the thread


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

did she fall over wearing those heels?
:chuckle:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i smile every time i see this thread pop up as i know im going to only see nice thigs . although the one above dose look like she farted ;p;


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I love this thread :clap::clap::clap:

Poor Robbie...
... I guess you really hate searching and finding all those hot cuties :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> ... I guess you really hate searching and finding all those hot cuties


its a tough job but somebody has to do it


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm on a run


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I know its a 34....should I delete it?


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

Robbie J said:


> I know its a 34....should I delete it?


noo i like it lol :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

35 to redress the balance


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Does this count? It's the best I could do. I asked my wife but then I remembered the bonnet was aluminium…. Hmmm I really hope she never ever reads this forum. ;-/


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

good effort godders

if the bird wasn't so well covered up we might have considered it, more flesh


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

just for bigchris


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Godders said:


> Does this count? It's the best I could do. I asked my wife but then I remembered the bonnet was aluminium…. Hmmm I really hope she never ever reads this forum. ;-/


LOL, this has to be quote of the day! :clap: :bowdown1:

Good work Robbie :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Godders said:


> Does this count? It's the best I could do. I asked my wife but then I remembered the bonnet was aluminium…. Hmmm I really hope she never ever reads this forum. ;-/


well the thread is titled "chicks & 35s"


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

the bird in kerryann-de-la-cruz-nissan-gtr-bikini-test-drive-4.jpg is giving mre a look just as if my wife has read the bloody forum... I'm worried now :-(


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you mean this one










PM me your wifes email and we can test it out


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL.... I'm no where near that brave.


----------



## vex_sb (Oct 22, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> it's the new GTR badge so it counts
> 
> It might get moderated by another mod....


M8, i'm glad you like picture, but you could say where did you copy it from

Random GT-R Picture Thread - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

you did it for him... :thumbsup:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Godders said:


> Does this count? It's the best I could do. I asked my wife but then I remembered the bonnet was aluminium…. Hmmm I really hope she never ever reads this forum. ;-/


Oh that's so black and shiney :bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

clint, look at the chick not the car!


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

this one's sat inside our GTR, does it count as a "chick and R35"?


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

knight-racer said:


> this one's sat inside our GTR, does it count as a "chick and R35"?


Surely you must have more of these,


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

haha... maybe


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)




----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! Hope you all have a Safe, but Wild and Crazy New Year! Btw... Anybody still up to having this American Minx come over for a visit? Seriously! Broke up with Boy friend, Settling out of court with my divorce Sh*t and I have NOTHING holding me back!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Very sorry to hear your news. Hopefully 2010 will bring some better things.


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Life is whatever you make it! I turned mine into Craziness! Searching for answers! Never know what tomorrow might bring.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well you know you have my vote 
Even though you don't answer messages 

Happy New Year x


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Searching for answers!



What a waste of energy.

Good luck with things, hope you finally get that GTR you want


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sexy Minx said:


> Btw... Anybody still up to having this American Minx come over for a visit? Seriously! Broke up with Boy friend, Settling out of court with my divorce Sh*t and I have NOTHING holding me back!


come to sydney, aust...it rocks! Happy new year


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Marko R1 said:


> come to sydney, aust...it rocks! Happy new year


Sweet! Always wanted to go to the land down under!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

Marko R1 said:


> come to sydney, aust...it rocks! Happy new year


Would LOVE to see the Land from Down Under!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well you know you have my vote
> Even though you don't answer messages
> 
> Happy New Year x


Sorry Speed! I've been a lil preoccupied! I'll work on making myself more available to u guys!


----------



## Sexy Minx (Sep 16, 2009)

ANDYR35 said:


> What a waste of energy.
> 
> Good luck with things, hope you finally get that GTR you want


The answers are def. Not coming to me! And I am VERY tired of looking!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Good to have you back ms minx, but this is a picture thread...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Marko R1 said:


> come to sydney, aust...it rocks! Happy new year


this may not be what you want to hear but im coming to sydney in february.

can i expect to see lots of skylines?

and yes sexy minx if you want to come to england then i would be more than willing to help you find a hotel:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

My x-gf and my current car :smokin:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

now that looks a great ride, oh and nice car hihi


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Art Lover*



Marko R1 said:


> now that looks a great ride, oh and nice car hihi


Ahem! Well said... ! :chuckle: Seconded! Motion carried :squintdan


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Threads too long, messing up the tables

see here to continue

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/129978-r35-hot-chicks-thread-continued.html


----------

